# hash vs. keef



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (May 5, 2006)

hash or keef.  What do you like better?  I like golden hash myself.


----------



## Mutt (May 5, 2006)

Hash dude, I would take a nice chunk of hash over bud any day of the week


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 5, 2006)

Is smoking hash better then weed like just replace weed complelely for hash...joints bong popers ect? better for you taste better get you higher?


----------



## DillaWilla (May 5, 2006)

hash...hash...hash....and that video makes it looks so easy doesnt it???  I think I am gonna try after my first harvest.  Peace!


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (May 5, 2006)

hey mutt, if I could I would only smoke hash.  But I do like to load my pipe half full with pot  then top it off wish hash.


----------



## Hick (May 6, 2006)

I'm confused...."Keef"(kief)  isn't the fine skuff collected to  press into Hash ??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 6, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'm confused...."Keef"(kief) isn't the fine skuff collected to press into Hash ??


*Hick i have to say you made a good point. Hash is made from keef once it is pressed. *


----------



## Insane (May 6, 2006)

Yeah I agree..some people with mix up a little kief (thc that falls from bud) with some schwag or something and call it hash...No...it's gotta be pure kief and yes I agree you should have enough to press it, then it becomes hash and much more potent as the smoke lasts longer because what you are smoking is much more dense.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 6, 2006)

CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH said:
			
		

> hey mutt, if I could I would only smoke hash. But I do like to load my pipe half full with pot then top it off wish hash.


When I was in Europe, I had all the hash I wanted any time I wanted it. It was virtually impossible to get ahold of any weed. Weed went for the same exact price per/weight as hash did then, (1970's).

Now, it's the other way around! I have all the weed I want and I can't get my hands on any really good black hash like the kind I got so used to in Europe.

I'm cool tho, as long as I can catch a buzz on something!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

yeah i think they are the same too.....unless you are talking the black hash....where the makers actually stand in the field of live plants and rub the bud in their hands

there is a technique to it...then the hash is scraped from the hands...this not only contains the trichs (kief, keef, kif) it also contins oils from the plants

i save my kif from my coffee grinder (bud buster  ) and the hubby presses into hash for me


----------



## Hick (May 7, 2006)

Ldy..what's the "hubby's" pressing method?.. 
I usually place the keif into a baggie, submerge it into 'heated' but not boiling water, then  squeeze it between two blocks of wood with a C clamp. Two or three repititions, and I've got a nice 'chunk'.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 7, 2006)

Zen was just pressing mine with his fingers....hes a walking furnace

he has pressed hash before....but i'm not sure how...i'll ask him

your way sounds good and easy


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 7, 2006)

I add kif a centimeter at a time into film containers and compress it with a loonie and the handle end of a screwdriver... get the film container close to full then microwave it for 10 seconds, then press it again... then 10 more seconds in the mic, then press again.... doesn't get hot enough to degrade the thc at all and after 3-4 times in the nuke/press you've got a beautiful cylindrical chuck o hash.  To remove the chunk from the film container, toss it in the freezer for 10 mins and wack the side of the container with the handle of the screwdriver and out she comes.

Works like a charm everytime.

Cheers and loads of good green mojo...

zL


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 7, 2006)

I gotta ask; what's a "loonie"? Everyone said my Aunt Ethl was a loonie, but she's never even seen hash!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 7, 2006)

LMAO....a looney is a dollar coin ...and we have a 2 dollar coin we call twoonies ...yeah ****** canadians


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 7, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> LMAO....a looney is a dollar coin


Thank God! I was afraid I was going to have to hold Aunt Ethl round the knee's while I tapped her head on the hash while rapping her with the screwdriver!


----------



## BUDZ420 (May 7, 2006)

ldylunatic- how do u seperate the keif from the grinded weed or does the keif stick to the sides of the coffee grinder


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 8, 2006)

Stoney.....OMG...i just had a hilarious vision of you (you look like your avatar right?  )  shaking a lady (who would look like my crazy aunt  ) upside down 

BUDZ....it sticks to the lid of the grinder....the pic though of the kif was from a tumbler ...i will post up a few pics of my grinder later today and i will get a thread together with pics of our tumbler


----------



## BUDZ420 (May 9, 2006)

which do u think is the best to use the grinder or the tumbler


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 9, 2006)

the tumbler is awesome and very easy to use....love it!!!!  

i will get to making that thread now


----------

